# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  Documentary About Sleep

## Baalzamon

has anyone watched this Discovery Documentary? Its about phenomenon of dreaming. i watched it quite long ago. And I remember one most interesting parts. They were conducting an experiment with a bunch of students. They were woken up before they enter REM state, when (as I get it-correct me if I am wrong) u dream the most. Anyway they wanted to see what would happen to people when they would not dream. In first few days everything was ok, but after they started hallucinating that is they started to dream awake. Because it was some brain way of protecting itself. First thing when they stopped experiment they entered REM state sooner and it lasted longer. Brain was catching up.
I watched it quite long ago, so i dont remember whole and all facts but is was interesting. 

Has anyone watched anything similar and would like to recommend?

----------


## Patrick

There was a guy on this forum a few months ago called jpfarmer who said he was making a documentary on sleep, and was asking for any people in the UK who could lucid dream. I tried to contact him to ask him when the documentary would be showing but I never got ahold of him. 
Do you know if it&#39;s repeating anytime soon?

----------


## QwinsepiaSquared

I&#39;ve heard about experiments like that before, but I&#39;ve never seen the show. Wouldn&#39;t mind seeing it myself, though.

----------


## CompWiz

yay i found a torrent  ::evil::  

I&#39;m still waiting for it to finish downloading...

it looks good tho

----------


## Adam

Can you share the torrent?

----------


## dreamship

This same documentary has several series parts if I am remembering correctly and one part has LaBerge in it in a very bad fitting, almost pimpish, suit or that could be the way I am remembering it. I also want to note that at the same U as LaBerge, Stanford, they showed some guy doing research on a cat who had an electrode put on its head and attatched to its brain and it spent its life in a fishtank like cage being monitored. In order to see what it would be like if the cat could not sleep its brain was fucked with so it could not sleep or not get REM and anyone who has ever been sleep deprived knows the pain and confusion you are in. I cannot imagine, or yes I can, the pain this poor animal was put through.

*Also, buy any La Berge products like his books or NOVADREAMER second hand so him or that sleep lab does not get any money just in case it might fund more animal abuse.*

----------


## CompWiz

i can pm the torrent to anyone who wants it

----------


## Phydeaux_3

The Secrets Of Sleep.

(bust out yer bittorrent client)

----------

